# not sure if I should say something or keep my mouth shut



## jess761 (Feb 17, 2011)

My neighbor and I employ the same nanny to pick up our kids after school until one of us gets home from work to relieve her; she's great with the kids, very friendly and respectful. I thought she was a good girl.

Last weekend my neighbor took her kids to her parents' for a visit without her husband. My family and I left Saturday evening to have dinner and see a movie and as we were leaving, the nanny arrived next door. I didn't think anything of it, thought maybe she was picking up her paycheck or she left something there. We came back several hours later and her car was still at the neighbor's which sent up warning flags to me, my husband said I should just mind my business.

I don't have proof that anything is going on, but the whole situation is incredibly suspicious. I don't know if I should tell my neighbor about the nanny or just keep my mouth shut. I value her friendship and I'm not sure if interfering is going to hurt or help.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I personally would wait and see. It does raise flags, but perhaps maybe they have an arrangement. Perhaps she was house sitting


----------



## Xena (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd certainly say something to the wife. Imagine if it were the other way around...wouldn't you want to know?

I'd get the wife aside privately and let her know.

Two outcomes:

1. Husband is messing around. Because you said something, wife knows about it. She deserves to know.

2. Husband is NOT messing around. There is a reasonable explanation. No problem.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Say something! Let the wife decide what to do with that knowledge. Also, say it in a way where you are not drawing assumptions that she's cheating, ie: "are you using the nanny to house sit? I saw her there for a few hours on Saturday night."


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Or knock on the door and ask for suger and see how he/she opens the door. That could aid in figuring out whats going on.


----------

